# [SOLVED]: zfs-fuse error

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, ALL,

Trying to build zfs-fuse, I got this:

```

>>> Emerging (2 of 4) sys-fs/fuse-2.7.4

 * fuse-2.7.4.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.27-gentoo-r8

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

 *   You need to build the FUSE module from the kernel source, because your kernel is too new

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

 * this package again.

 *

 * ERROR: sys-fs/fuse-2.7.4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *       fuse-2.7.4.ebuild, line   29:  Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

 *        linux-mod.eclass, line  578:  Called linux-info_pkg_setup

 *       linux-info.eclass, line  720:  Called check_extra_config

 *       linux-info.eclass, line  615:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "Incorrect kernel configuration options"

 *  The die message:

 *   Incorrect kernel configuration options

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/fuse-2.7.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/fuse-2.7.4/temp/die.env'.

 *

>>> Failed to emerge sys-fs/fuse-2.7.4, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/fuse-2.7.4/temp/build.log'

```

What do I need? What does this mean?

Thank you.Last edited by ONEEYEMAN on Fri Aug 28, 2009 12:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cach0rr0

Reckon you need to enable this in the kernel .config

```

 CONFIG_FUSE_FS:                                                                                                                             │  

  │                                                                                                                                             │  

  │ With FUSE it is possible to implement a fully functional filesystem                                                                         │  

  │ in a userspace program.                                                                                                                     │  

  │                                                                                                                                             │  

  │ There's also companion library: libfuse.  This library along with                                                                           │  

  │ utilities is available from the FUSE homepage:                                                                                              │  

  │ <http://fuse.sourceforge.net/>                                                                                                              │  

  │                                                                                                                                             │  

  │ See <file:Documentation/filesystems/fuse.txt> for more information.                                                                         │  

  │ See <file:Documentation/Changes> for needed library/utility version.                                                                        │  

  │                                                                                                                                             │  

  │ If you want to develop a userspace FS, or if you want to use                                                                                │  

  │ a filesystem based on FUSE, answer Y or M.                                                                                                  │  

  │                                                                                                                                             │  

  │ Symbol: FUSE_FS [=m]                                                                                                                        │  

  │ Prompt: FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) support                                                                                              │  

  │   Defined at fs/fuse/Kconfig:1                                                                                                              │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                                                 │  

  │     -> File systems     

```

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Thank you.

----------

